
What disk space usage software are you using? - shirosai
What are you using for viewing and managing disk space usage? I&#x27;m developing diskover file system crawler ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shirosaidev.github.io&#x2F;diskover ) and was curious what everyone is currently using.
======
mhh__
WinDirStat is really great for windows. Not sure how fast it is relative to
it's competition but it's fast enough and is intuitive (graphical
representation is pretty good)

------
joezydeco
WinDirStat on Windows, Grand Perspective on OSX.

~~~
gesman
+1

------
ch_sm
I‘m on a Mac and I like DaisyDisk. The built-in one (in About this Mac) is
sometimes good enough for finding useless large files.

------
HocusLocus
For major cleanup in Windows, spotting file bloat in unexpected/temp places,
SpaceMonger:
[https://spacemonger.en.softonic.com/](https://spacemonger.en.softonic.com/)
Rectangles are cool. (approximate) rect area based on nested folder size is
cool. Smoothly zoomable regions with the mousewheel is cool. Their grabbing of
colors from a simple pastel palette that guarantees that black text is crisply
legible is cool. Having individual file details appear as screen real estate
allowsm but for large files right away, is cool. Despite being a non-cacheing
scanner for each run SM helps you spend time budgeted for cleanup most
efficiently as possible.

------
prepend
Windirstat (windows, gpl) disinventoryx (OS X, gpl), du

------
shirosai
Here is a clickable link for anyone interested in checking out diskover
[https://shirosaidev.github.io/diskover](https://shirosaidev.github.io/diskover)

~~~
acutesoftware
That looks pretty cool - are those video effects or is it really showing files
writing to different files?

~~~
shirosai
The videos are realtime crawl using gource for visualizing the bots scraping
the meta from files when they enter into directories. It pulls the crawl
times/worker names from elasticsearch and visualizes it in gource. diskover
has cli args for outputing to gource.

------
erodommoc
Treesize ([https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free/](https://www.jam-
software.com/treesize_free/)) is a great one for Windows.

------
devxpy
Filelight, comes default on kde. It's freaking amazing.

~~~
BenjiWiebe
I've even been using it on Windows. Love it!

------
shirosai
These are all good for osx/windows scanning your local attached disk, but what
about nas/san storage and crawling over nfs/cifs? Are any server based (run on
server)? Do any have web file management/search ability?

------
SigmundA
Space sniffer on Windows:
[http://www.uderzo.it/main_products/space_sniffer/](http://www.uderzo.it/main_products/space_sniffer/)

------
JimmyAustin
For Windows:
[http://www.steffengerlach.de/freeware/](http://www.steffengerlach.de/freeware/)
For Mac OS: DaisyDisk

------
jaclaz
Do not forget good ol' Sequoia View (Windows) :

[http://www.win.tue.nl/sequoiaview/](http://www.win.tue.nl/sequoiaview/)

------
Multicomp
WizTree on Windows. Way faster on NTFS than WinDirStat.

~~~
chefkoch
free and fast

------
shirosai
Anyone managing nas/san storage? Curious what you are using to manage disk
space on these storage systems with many TB/PB.

------
joshstrange
DaisyDisk on my Macbook but ncdu (Ncurses interface for du that is AMAZING) is
great for everything else.

------
aiCeivi9
WinDirStat / Baobab

------
dewey
ncdu, it’s great to spot big files taking up space and you can directly delete
files with a single button.

------
0942v8653
ncdu, df, du

------
Jemm
Disk Inventory X for Mac

------
remlov
WinDirStat and Baobab.

------
provolone
df

------
jtchang
DaisyDisk

------
hkri
DaisyDisk

------
foxyv
du -sh * | sort -h

------
curiousgal
ncdu

